# Why do organizing teams seem to neglect Arkansas for comps?



## Cubinwitdapizza (Nov 27, 2019)

So I’ve really been wanting to go to a competition, but there are none any where near me. I live in the northwest area of Arkansas and there have been no comps since summer of last year. If any WCA delegates see this, can they tell me if the WCA just doesn’t really pay attention to Arkansas?


----------



## fortissim2 (Nov 27, 2019)

Same for Ontario! There used to be so many competitions there, but now there are barely any other than the Cambridge one.


----------



## Shaun Mack (Nov 27, 2019)

the wca doesnt organize comps, organizers do. you can quite literally find a delegate and a venue and organize one.


----------



## Tabe (Nov 27, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> So I’ve really been wanting to go to a competition, but there are none any where near me. I live in the northwest area of Arkansas and there have been no comps since summer of last year. If any WCA delegates see this, can they tell me if the WCA just doesn’t really pay attention to Arkansas?


Competitions lacking in your area? Organize one yourself!


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Nov 27, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Competitions lacking in your area? Organize one yourself!


My mom would have to help me because I’m younger and she doesn’t want me doing it so ya.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 27, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> My mom would have to help me because I’m younger and she doesn’t want me doing it so ya.


That would be fine, Delegates are usually very willing to co-organize and show you the ropes if it’s your first time organizing


----------



## OreKehStrah (Nov 27, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> So I’ve really been wanting to go to a competition, but there are none any where near me. I live in the northwest area of Arkansas and there have been no comps since summer of last year. If any WCA delegates see this, can they tell me if the WCA just doesn’t really pay attention to Arkansas?


Sup! I’m in south arkansas


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Nov 27, 2019)

OreKehStrah said:


> Sup! I’m in south arkansas


What part?


----------



## OreKehStrah (Nov 27, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> What part?


South west


----------



## cubeshepherd (Nov 27, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> My mom would have to help me because I’m younger and she doesn’t want me doing it so ya.


@Underwatercuber is correct and delegates are great for helping first time organizers out, but the other thing you can do as well (especially if your mother is not to familiar with organizing a competition), and she/you want to find someone that is, is to find a cuber that has hosted a competition, and is willing to co-organize a competition with you. He/she will be able to walk you through the process and then the next time you can do it on your own.


----------



## Tabe (Nov 27, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> My mom would have to help me because I’m younger and she doesn’t want me doing it so ya.


Age isn't a barrier. Get your mom to help or find another adult who will. It's not that hard and the delegate will walk you through most of the process. Hardest part is finding a venue.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Nov 28, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Age isn't a barrier. Get your mom to help or find another adult who will. It's not that hard and the delegate will walk you through most of the process. Hardest part is finding a venue.


Some places to think about when starting to find venue space:

Your school (gym or cafeteria)
Local college (gym, cafeteria, or other space)
Church/place of worship if you are religious or know someone else who is
Library
If you are a scout (Scouts BSA, Girl Scouts or other youth organizations are usually connected to a place, like a church or a school that you may not even go to)

This list was created with the idea that you are somewhat young. Also, I am 14 years old, and I am organizing a competition with the help of another person, so I wouldn’t worry too much about age. You seem like you can make reasonable decisions, so I would contact someone who has already organized once or twice at least and have them help you. It can be a daunting experience, but a fun one.

A quick word on venue pricing: 500 hundred dollars sounds like a lot, and it is, but usually that is doable. You can probably go as high as $1200 for the venue depending on how many people sign up, and how big the community is in Arkansas.

Hope this helps!


----------

